# YPAO vs UMIK?



## Vince73 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello,

After reading on this forum, I'm about to buy a UMIK-1 mic to measure and calibrate sound. I want to start building my hometheater room and improve the sound by calibrating my gear and also through accoustic treatment. So the need is to have an initial measurement and then apply modifications over time to see/measure improvements.

Here is my question : Does it worth to invest money in a good mic using REW software or could I simply use the built in YPAO system and mic of my Yamaha RX-V675?

Thanks!
Regards
Vincent


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You can’t get accurate measurements with a receiver’s mic because you can’t get a calibration file for it.

P.S. Welcome to the Forum!

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Vince73 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello Wayne,

thank you for your quick answer!

I know we don't have the cal file for this mic. But as you said in another post (I think it was you!), this file is within the firmware of the amplifier.

What I really meant is : Should I rely on this system (Ampli YPAO, with the provided mic, internal EQ and calibration) and it will give me enough

OR

Should I spend time and money to use : UMIK mic with REW software, wall treatment (first reflexions), bass traps, diffusors, speakers positions... and be sure to get a better sound?

Do you think all this time and money investment worth the difference in sound quality and experience???

Thanks everyone!
Regards,
Vincent


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

I think it's a combination of both for the best results. Yamaha provides good parametric equalization to tweak to your hearts desire. I have an Aventage RX-A3040 and I'm getting ready to start tuning. My game plan is to measure the room with nothing applied in REW and save, take my time with speaker placement and then do the multi point YPAO config, re measure with REW and analyze what the room correction did. I've already treated first reflection points so I'm a little ahead of the game. After I measure with REW after YPAO correction, I'll then use the internal parametrics to tune to my desired FR. 

It's trial and error and your ears are the only true judge of your opinion of good. Take your time, explore all options, post your graphs here for review, and have fun!!!


----------



## Vince73 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you Chris,

I guess prior to measure, you have to turn the YPAO EQ feature to OFF? If not, are you running your tail?

I've also already treated first reflection points.

I think my recipe will be :

1) Put YPAO EQ to OFF.
2) Remove all accoustic treatment and make a first measurement with REW to SEE where I'm coming from. You cannot see if you improved, if you do not have your starting point.
3) I will put some accoustic treatment in place
4) Take measurement and look the difference and what else can be done to improve (speakers and sub positions, diffusors...). I will surely put this graph here so you guys can help me into that.
5) I will probably loop for a while between step 3 an 4...
6) Probably try to smooth some peaks/creaks left after all that work with the YPAO feature.

I know it's an ongoing work, and honestly, I love that. But still, it's time, work and money, and I don't want to be disapointed at the end.:sad:

What do you think of this "recipe"?

Thanks,
Vince


----------

